# How to get Reds on Pellets



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

How do I get my reds to take some cichlid pellets. I want them to get the nutrition from them once or twice a week.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine refuse pellets, no matter what I try.... They've swallowed some before, but I think that was by accident......
Maybe it helps to put the pellets inside a piece of meat or fish, or you could try to get them get used to eating from the surface: once they do that, they might eat floating pellets from the surface as well.

Good luck :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah I introduced my guy to shrimp pellets when it was nickel size and it is its favorite meal now too, the longer you wait the longer the harder it may become to get its diet changed...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yes snow it is much harder now. they are such pricks about it. they actually bit the food with the pellets in it and spit it out. now whenever they smell it on the meat they won't eat it. i guess i'll feed them to the feeders than toss those biotches in a couple times a week.

Joe


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

u gotta start when they are young. i got mine a 2" and started em on beefheart and cichlid flakes.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

I've got a couple 4-5" that won't touch the things...if they do hit them they spit them out. I just got three baby's, quarter size in a 55. They are much more aggressive than the others were at that size or ever. I put a dozen rosies and put a gold in there while cycling. It's at least twice the size of the P's and they tore it up to its head today! Anyway, I threw some chiclid gold in just to see, and they all hit the pellets on the way down. So...long story short, start 'em young


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

you could try sowly reducing feeding amounts and then slowly introduce small portions of the new food while doing this... this method worked getting my pike off of live foods, it will now take dead foods


----------

